# Hongi?



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Found these guys and wanted to double check that they are Hongi before adding them to my tank. There are two different fish. The color of the pictures are bad (for some reason my lights/phone give everything a yellow tint).


----------



## ryan_laws89 (Mar 16, 2013)

They look to be more like Crabro cichlids, or possibly a cross breed of crabro and hongi.. still very nice looking fish


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Both or just that last one? He's gorgeous, the pics dont do him justice and he's just a little guy (2"). I was hoping he was a Hongi. He may have to go :-(


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Looked up Crabro... I dunno. He doesnt really look like that to me?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Not crabro - body shape and markings are wrong. They are probably hongi, but not the best looking strain. The first photo is throwing me off some - it kind of looks like a kenyi or kenyi cross (but that could just be due to bad pic quality) - but the rest are more hongi looking. Does the store have them labeled at all?


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

First photo is a bad photo. Thats the same guy as the last pic. I have a DIY light that really doesnt do anything for pictures. I really need to experiment with bulbs. That coupled with low lighting in my house and Droid pictures I'm sure doesnt help with ID. Store had them labeled as Hongi, I just question them occasionally because I have seen some mis labeled. Poor quality still is kinda bad news. I have some F1 I wanted to put them with. Thansk nmcichlid!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Honest I can see nothing wrong with em.

For sure not the un natural line bred guys you can get these days 









just regular hongi.

You sure you want hongi? They grow particularly big and are particularly scrappy/fight a lot for a Labidochromis.

All the best James


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks... I feel a bit better about putting them in with the F1 then. I like Hongi... they'll fit in good with the mix in my 125. Im upping the numbers of whats in my stock and adding some Cyno Lupingu.

Those red Hongi are striking... not sure Id want that in my tank per say, but people have been yelling for red Mbuna for so long.... there ya go. Personally, I dont care for them. Ill stick with my guys. But they sure do catch the eye.


----------

